# Mis fotos de Cajamarca



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Cajamarca es realmente muuuuy linda!!! un poco mas de cuidado a la ciudad y quedaría 10 puntos..! tiene unos paisajes alucinantes.. con mas inversion se pueden hacer grandes cosas para esta linda ciudad.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bonitos paisajes! Se ve bonita la ciudad aunque podría estar mejor , lo digo sobre todo por los techos, parece que en las ciudades serranas ya no se usan las tejas sino esas planchas metálicas...poco a poco van perdiendo esa costumbre. Buenas fotos!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

me gustan las casa con tejas, cajamarca se ve hermosa


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Preciosa! deberia ser patrimonio UNESCO de una vez, pero al parecer al estado peruano no le interesa


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

La catedral es preciosisima!!! Que pena que me enferme esa vez y mi viejo no me quiso llevar a Cajamarca, yo hasta llore


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La semana pasada volví a Cajamarca y la verdad que es bonito, el centro se está recuperando, hay mucho comercio, muchas casonas tienen portadas de piedra, y lo sorprendente es que hasta hoy existen exelentes talladores de piedra, muchas de sus calles y plazas cuentan con esculturas de piedra.

Otro plus de Cajamarca es la Granja Porcón, a 45 minutos de la ciudad, es ujn paraíso, cuenta con bosques de pino, un minizoológico, criadero de truchas, vicuñas en estado de semicautiverio, todo tipo de ganado, sin duda es un lugar maravilloso.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

No hay fotitos de Quinde?


----------



## sacorpe (Feb 22, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Otro plus de Cajamarca es la Granja Porcón, a 45 minutos de la ciudad, es ujn paraíso, cuenta con bosques de pino, un minizoológico, criadero de truchas, vicuñas en estado de semicautiverio, todo tipo de ganado, sin duda es un lugar maravilloso.


Si me contaron de Porcon, lastima que no pude ir


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Linda Ciudad!


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Uyyy Porcón, como dice Bajo es un paraíso, hace años q fui, pero q yo me acuerde demoramos mas de 1 hora para llegar :S


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Linda Cajamarca, me trae muchos recuerdos de mi viaje de promo. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Cajamarca es una ciudad realmente preciosa.


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

me llamaron la atención los monolitos de representación antropómorfica, en la subida del cementerio, de la 15ª foto. ¿Alguien sabe que función tenían/tienen además de decorativa? 

.... Por otro lado estupenda ciudad.


----------



## sacorpe (Feb 22, 2007)

thecarlost said:


> me llamaron la atención los monolitos de representación antropómorfica, en la subida del cementerio, de la 15ª foto. ¿Alguien sabe que función tenían/tienen además de decorativa?
> 
> .... Por otro lado estupenda ciudad.


Eso no es un cementerio, es un mirador/parque...aunque hay una capilla en la cumbre...esos monolitos que yo sepa son representaciones modernas, que supongo no son nada mas que meramente decorativos. En la cima de este cerro esta lo que llaman "la silla del inca", que es una formacion rocosa en forma de cetro, que decian era donde se sentaba el inca para apreciar todo el valle de Cajamarca...no se que tan veridica sea esa historia. Aqui la foto:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

el cerro santa apolonia siempre bello.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que maravilla Cajamarca, los paisajes son alucinantes..... Liquid debes estar orgulloso


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

...lindas fotos de Cajamarca...sobretodo esta bajada !


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hermosas fotos :banana: Cajamarca es linda y ademas tambien sorprende por el desarrollo economico y comercial que ha tenido  pero ahora hay que ver lo de las tejas para mantenerla mas linda :banana:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Carlos_"U" said:


> Uyyy Porcón, como dice Bajo es un paraíso, hace años q fui, pero q yo me acuerde demoramos mas de 1 hora para llegar :S


Bueno no demora más de 50 minutos, eso sí.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno en Setiembre estuve en cajamarca y tenia estas fotos guardadas, casi todas las tomó mi amiga, prácticamente son las mismas que ha mostrado Sacorpe.

Estas fotos son de la Iglesia la catedral.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La última vez que fui, es decir hace dos semanas le estaban construyendo un cerco de piedra a la catedral, la verdad es que me parece que le va a restar belleza, en fin, habrá que verlo terminado.

Estas son fotos de la Iglesia de San Francisco, casi frente a la catedral.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y estas son unas tomas generales.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Excelentes fotos, la iglesia San Francisco luce muy bien.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

... WOW ...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Algo que noté.. es que el ladrillo expuesto de las casas se confunde como tejado :lol:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buenas fotos bajo, De Cajamarca ciudad me encantan sus iglesias y apreciar la vista desde el Apolonia....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Saliendo apenas del casco historico que a lo mucho será de dos a tres cuadras a la redonda de la plaza de armas se ven mucha construcciones con ladrillo expuesto, menos mal que el verdor de sus cerros y de su campiña atenúa este pequeño gran defecto que tienen todas nuestras ciudades, pero igual es antiestético.
También me sorprendió que en estas zonas la gente no construye techo a dos aguas cubiertos con tejas si no que por el contrario sus casas las hacen igual que en Lima, el último piso con un parapeto de un metro de altura a lo mucho y el agua que supuestamente se deposita durante una fuerte lluvia la sacan con tubos que sobresalen hasta un metro y medio, si uno levanta la mirada por estas calles ve puros tubos de PVC sobresaliendo de las casas, para mi se ve desastroso.


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno en Setiembre estuve en cajamarca y tenia estas fotos guardadas, casi todas las tomó mi amiga, prácticamente son las mismas que ha mostrado Sacorpe.
> 
> Estas fotos son de la Iglesia la catedral.


Esta foto de la Plaza de Armas me parece realmente hermosa...
La remodelacion de la plaza quedo bastante bien, pero seria mejor si le pusieran algunos arbolitos mas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si efectivamente, las fotos estàn impresionantes.... Que belleza de Plaza de Armas.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Que hermosa ciudad. Muy bien se ven los jardines de la plaza de armas.


----------



## sacorpe (Feb 22, 2007)

Realmente quedo muy bien la plaza de armas, cuando yo fui todavia no la inauguraban


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Buenas fotos de la plaza y las iglesias pero las panorámicas deslucen un poco por los tejados nada uniformes...


----------

